# Plastisol Tranfers on vinyl jackets



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just wondering if you can heat press Plastisol Tranfers on a vinyl jacket with a weather coating on it.


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

No takers on this?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never printed on a vinyl jacket. I have a sneaking suspicion that you would need to do a direct print with something other than garment ink, or embroidery.


----------



## confettiadv (Oct 30, 2010)

Nylon direct prints with nylabond & plastisol, I am guessing vinyl would tend to shrink or melt under a heat press. I would call Stahls on this one. Best of Luck!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get some samples of transfers.....Get a sample jacket......And test....Testing takes time and money but you need to get it right....Do not totally rely on other opinions as your results may not exactly match what others have done.....If you read through the forums you will find lots of examples where jobs like this did not end well.....Good luck


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have screenprinting capability then the sure fire answer is to call your ink supplier and describe the substrate and ask which ink to use.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I doubt if the jackets are vinyl. You are going to need a special bonding agent for nylon or a coated poly. Even with that it will probably flake off.


----------

